# Model S/X Order Tracker Spreadsheet



## Troy (Sep 18, 2017)

This spreadsheet was created by somebody else a few months ago and people kept adding their data but it wasn't updated for a long time. I contacted the owner and he was happy to transfer the ownership to me. I added a Google form and made some other changes. I think it turned out pretty well. Links:

Model S/X Order Tracker Spreadsheet

Google form for Model X entries


----------

